# Flu Shots for Medicare and HMO



## KristieStokesCPC (Sep 22, 2008)

I know that we charge the G0008 for Medicare, does this go for the Medicare HMO's as well?

Thanks


----------



## crystalm (Sep 24, 2008)

We bill the same codes to our Medicare HMO's as we do to our regular Medicare carrier.  So for flu's we do bill the G0008


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you


----------

